# Will a betta eat Detritus Worms or Nematodes?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

...or any live little critters that somehow made there way into my tank?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup. They love live food. I try and grab the nematodes and daphnia (water fleas) that I find in my shrimp tank and drop them to the betta.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay I'll just stop feeding him until they are gone I guess.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

You only get those worms as a result of overfeeding and leftover food on the gravel. I would suggest that if they are in the betta tank, you are feeding him too much and not vacuuming enough.

You should vacuum the gravel very well if you want them gone faster, and then make sure you are not feeding too much and keep up regular gravel cleaning.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes. Nom nom nom.

PS. They also like gnats.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I feed him a few pellets once a day with 1 fast day per week. The problem comes from a huge mutant mystery snail that craps all over the place. I regret the day I bought that guy.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

BulletToothBoris said:


> I feed him a few pellets once a day with 1 fast day per week. The problem comes from a huge mutant mystery snail that craps all over the place. I regret the day I bought that guy.


Yeah ... that'll do it too! Increase vacuuming to maximum, lol


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

I have them in mine and I suspect they came from some rocks and plants I bought, like a fool, from tanks packed with platies at Petco. I never had them til a week after that! I siphon regularly and am hard-pressed to find any gunk, so I don't think I'm overfeeding. They are lessening over time.

My betta will occasionally eat one, if it's happening to swim/float aimlessly by. But generally, my mollies and their fry prefer them. They eat them UP.


----------

